# Please help a newbie? Hanes software is nearly useless, but have no time to learn Corel or Illustrator....Suggestions please?



## lovebaseball62 (Jul 9, 2008)

Thanks for repsonding....We already have some business lined up for shirts, etc. We have the Brother GT-541 and need a VERY user friendly, easy program to learn in order to print out shirts, sweats, hats, polo's, shorts etc....We bought the Hanes Sublimation Maker Software on the advice of a salesperson (it prints shirts, but...)....bad move, as it is primitive and doesn't interact well with the GT-541 at all, (reminds us of a kid's software years ago).....Some people say "use Corel Draw"....others say "Use Adobe Illustrator", and users of each say that one is easier than the other...YET BOTH ARE PRETTY "INVOLVED" and will take us qjuite a while to learn to use well, and we simply don't have the time to learn intricate software, etc, as we need to , well, we need to get up and going a.s.a.p.!!....so we are looking for something that is easy (like the Hanes) but actually is a little more professional (the Hanes limits us to small print area on the front/rear....cant even do a full "semi-wrap" front, can't make the shirts look very cool and different/interesting, etc etc....can't align sleeve prints, etc etc
Can anyone offer some suggestions??? Your help is greatly appreciated!!!
Thanks!!


----------



## Printzilla (Mar 22, 2007)

This is like asking for a really inexpensive, high quality sports car, that comes with a hottie and a get out of jail free card. It does not exist. 

However, Corel Draw kinda fits the bill. Easy to learn to use basically. You can learn the basics in less than a day, and then expand your knowledge as you go.


----------



## lovebaseball62 (Jul 9, 2008)

But I've read other posts that say Corel Draw is "difficult to learn".....or "need to read a novel to figure the thing out" etc..........

???????


----------



## prometheus (Oct 19, 2006)

Don't worry, you'll get the hang of it. You just need to attack the vector program. It's what you are going to need.


----------



## sharktees (Dec 12, 2007)

WOW, I agree with Printzilla,Not to make you feel bad but would you try to fly a plane without the propper training.I can do the basics on coreldraw and I was afraid to try it but now I can do enough to make good shirts.You have 20k invested so suck it up and start to experiment,get video training,take classes,do what you have to to make the most of your printer.I don't think many people can use all the items that a software package can do,but if you don't start punching the keyboard you'll never know.The brother is such a cool machine you'll love it once you start playing with different software.If you don't like what you see on the screen just delete it and start over sooner or later it will come. So good luck and get to work there is no replacement for practice.


----------



## lovebaseball62 (Jul 9, 2008)

Hmm...and there is no such thing as Corel Draw "Lite" or "quick & easy" etc etc...??


----------



## abmcdan (Sep 14, 2007)

Have you looked into outsourcing your artwork and getting a file back that is ready to print? 

But at some point you will have to learn the graphics program to get the most out of your printer.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

corel is not that hard...there are a ton of free videos on youtube.com and then corelunleashed.com and advancedartists.com have videos as does lynda.com...plan on a day of playing...and couple days to get comfortable...


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

The thing that helped me turn the corner, or at least peak around it, with corel is to remember there are two programs that do different but similar things and you need to learn which one does what. There is corel draw and corel photo paint the paint works with pictures and draw makes all the things around the picturers (I THINK)


----------



## Catbox (Oct 3, 2007)

It takes time to learn graphics software(no way around that...lol)
... there are a zillion Pshop/Corel and Illustrator tutorials... concentrate on text designs and simple shapes and expand...
your best bet if you don't have the time or don't wan't to learn one of the various graphics software programs... is to hire an artist on one of the sites that feature freelance designers...
found these on google
http://www.ifreelance.com/
T-Shirt Logos - Freelance T-Shirt Designers and Contests


----------



## Printzilla (Mar 22, 2007)

By the time you pay an artist for a few designs, you could have been way ahead by spending a couple of days to learn the basics yourself.


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

I think your best bet is corel draw, its pretty easy to learn once you get used to it. You can download a free trial version to try it at corel.com, and play with it to get used to it before buying. There are also programs you can use with it that will make it easier such as smart designer from digital art solutions that has alot of premade artwork that prints well with the dtg machines. I agree with the poster above about advanced artist having great tutorials for coreldraw. I would down load the free trial and watch some tutorials and that should give you a good idea of what it is capable of.


----------



## Catbox (Oct 3, 2007)

Printzilla said:


> By the time you pay an artist for a few designs, you could have been way ahead by spending a couple of days to learn the basics yourself.


he sounds like he doesnt have the time...

"Some people say "use Corel Draw"....others say "Use Adobe Illustrator", and users of each say that one is easier than the other...YET BOTH ARE PRETTY "INVOLVED" and will take us qjuite a while to learn to use well, and we simply don't have the time to learn intricate software, etc, as we need to , well, we need to get up and going a.s.a.p.!!...."


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Catbox said:


> he sounds like he doesnt have the time...
> 
> "Some people say "use Corel Draw"....others say "Use Adobe Illustrator", and users of each say that one is easier than the other...YET BOTH ARE PRETTY "INVOLVED" and will take us qjuite a while to learn to use well, and we simply don't have the time to learn intricate software, etc, as we need to , well, we need to get up and going a.s.a.p.!!...."


Unfortunately, there's no way to get up and running ASAP unless you know the software or hire someone that does.

So you basically have to MAKE the time, or you won't be able to run the machine.

All software will require some learning curve, so you either have to take the time to learn it or hire someone that has already taken the time to learn it.

There's no real quick fix.

That being said, if you have coreldraw, there is a program that really simplifies the process of making logos and editing existing graphics called SmartDesigner. 

It costs a LOT of money, but for those people without time (and depending on their needs), it can get you up and running faster. Still some learning, but it makes everything much easier. 

If you watch the videos on their site, you can see how it automates a lot of tasks and I think it comes with a lot of customizable logos and designs.


----------



## mbeebs2000 (Sep 21, 2007)

I'm in the same boat
I need to get a lot better with the graphics etc.

I spoke to a local high school teacher the other day
He is going to recomend a student or two that may be interested in doing freelance work as soon as classes begin. He said that it could help the students with building experience and creating their portfolios

I will know in a few weeks when classes begin


----------



## Texafud (Aug 15, 2008)

I have used various CorelDraw's from 5 till present and I would easily admit I still learn something new everyday. You MUST find an artist to get you proper seps, but start with making a circle, then a square, and 15 years later you'll be as confused as me. 

Remember that Rome was not built in a day and, my favorite line to my kids, everything important in this world takes time....


----------



## jjsmalls08 (Jul 31, 2008)

hey there i'm a newbie too. the one site i can recommend for any kind of advice or tutorial is www.transferbusiness.com this is the site you should check out. they give you all the info you need from basics to expert. These guys reall know their stuff. I've never come across a site that is more informative than this one. trust me you won't be disappointed. and they do respond to any email questions you may have.
-jjsmalls08


----------



## cavedave (Dec 5, 2006)

There is a really nice graphics program called Xara Extreme, its a lot cheaper than Corel and I think a lot better as an application.
If you are looking for something quick and easy to learn, I think you will find this fits the bill.

I would suggest Signlab (our application) but its even more expensive than Corel and for doing just White shirts this should do a good job.

Best regards

-David


----------



## mikew (Jun 24, 2007)

We've been using CorelDraw X3 for a couple of years. In my opinion it's fairly easy to use. 
I would suggest downloading a free trail of both programs and play with them. That will make it much easier to make up your mind. 
I would also suggest checking out Welcome to AdvancedArtist.com FREE Corel DRAW turtorial training and downloads.


----------



## gmille39 (Oct 18, 2006)

Corel is your best bet. You can learn on the fly, as most of us have, and there's plenty of training videos on youtube, and training on other sites. I don't know of another program that you'll be able to install and know how to use well, immediately.


----------



## gmille39 (Oct 18, 2006)

lovebaseball62 said:


> Hmm...and there is no such thing as Corel Draw "Lite" or "quick & easy" etc etc...??


To do the basics, CorelDraw is one of the easier programs to use right out of the box. You'll learn more as you use the program more often. 

Remember. What doesn't kill you will make you stronger.


----------



## Wags (Jan 28, 2007)

I will agree with almost everyone, learn whichever program fits you. First, which will fit your budget. I know Illustrator is kinda pricey. Not sure about Corel. There is another option, do you know any smart high school kid that already knows Corel or Illustrator? If so, even his or her limited knowledge is still light years ahead of yours. Let them "teach" you some about the program. Maybe they can get school credit for working in your shop. Either way you will have to learn some decent program otherwise you won't last long. I would not recommend PhotoShop simply because it still does not handle text all that well. Yes, it can do it but the results are not sharp and crisp like it would be in Illustrator. Good luck with your studies....


----------

